# 12V Trigger for PJ and Screen



## mitchok (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok.. this didn't seem to fit under PJ Topic area or Screen topic area exclusively... so here goes.

Equipment: Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 1080 UB & Elite Cinenatension 2 106" diag.

Options for controlling screen are via IR/RF or via 12V trigger (as in projector trigger out). I have only dug into the manual, but it looks like you can only do one or the other, not both. I may be wrong on this once I get in to it further, but the question still remains. FYI, I am going to run wiring to do both so I can simply connect one or the other into the screen.

After discussing with wife and thinking about this, I cannot see an instance that I would not drop the screen if the projector was on or vice versa. Is there something I am missing? 

So TO TRIGGER OR NOT TO TRIGGER, that is the question! What is the wisdom of the forum on this issue? 

Thanks,
Mitch

PS. I was going to run wiring back to equipment rack so that perhaps I can look at integrating the triggers at some point with A/V recvr and other equipment. Is there a good way to do this? I am looking at the Panamax equipment as part of this overall solution.


----------

